# effet pluie



## gg90fr (31 Mars 2018)

bonjour, 
SVP, je cherche une application po iphone 8+ ou ipad (ios) qui permettrait, sur une photo d'y ajouter un effet pluie, réglable en intensité, couleur type ...   je crois avoir vu cela -voici qq temps mais pas noté le nom .. d'ailleurs, dans le même esprit, connaissez vous un emplacement qui permettrait de trouver une application, iphone sur un sujet donné lorsque in ne connait pas le nom de l'application ? ( aitre que iTunes ou Google), merci de vos réponse éclairées ...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Il me semble que photo Lab fait cela


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2018)

A voir aussi celui-là... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photojus-weather-fx-pic-effect-for-instagram/id573564027?mt=8


----------

